# Home Insemination... Pros and Cons



## fuzzybunny (Aug 25, 2011)

Morning Ladies

I was hoping i could ask for some advise from any one that has gone through home insemination through a known doner? 

My fiance and i are toying with the idea of finding a doner and trying for a year or so before iui.. 

wed love to hear if people have had a good experience, or to stay away.. just your stories and wheather it worked etc

Thanks in advanced  

Kim & Claire 

xxxxx


----------



## fuzzybunny (Aug 25, 2011)

Cheers for reading and running guys! thought i could count on some one here for some help!! 

Obvs u aint that helpful to newbies!!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i can reply if you like but since i am not in your situation i don't know that i can help! sorry  
do you need some kind of solicitor/legal agreement to protect you if a child is the result? i would think the benefits of using donor sperm from a registered clinic is that your legal position is clear. I think if you don't get it from there that you could have legal problems down the line.. 

good luck anyway


----------



## Kezza78 (Jul 1, 2010)

We have a 5 month old baby boy as a result of AI with known donor so I can only rave about it. It took a while to find a suitable donor and a lot of BFN's but we did get there. Feel free to MSG me xx


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

I can reply too, but we didnt use a kd in the end either so not sure how much use it will be?
I think goldbunny is right that the legal position would not be clear. If you are in a CP the position is much stronger, you say fiance, I would personaaly make sure you are CP before doing anything clinic or otherwise as if you are not and you did home insemination I think the donor would be on the birth cert not both of you. If you go through a clinic you can sign the paperwork and both be on the birth cert regardless of CP status.
re KD, are you thinking of a friend or someone you find that is willing to donate? be clear on levels of contact etc from the start. What if you used someone you know and agreed he would have an uncle type role and then further down the line changed his mind and wanted to be a father? how would you navigate that? 
We were very clear that for us we were going to be the parents and we didnt want a third person in that equasion, potentially being able to pull rank due to biology, so for us the only answer was a clinc where we knew the sperm would be safe (just because you have a clear HIV test one day doesnt mean you wont contract it the next) and if our little boy wants to find out more when is older then he can. Best of both worlds for us.

We are a friendly and helpful bunch on here, but this section of the board can be a bit slow sometimes, and also I know I often don't say anything at all if I don't have direct experience so you will prob find that others are the same. Bear with us, I'm sure someone will be along with direct experience soon.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

fuzzybunny said:


> Cheers for reading and running guys! thought i could count on some one here for some help!!
> 
> Obvs u aint that helpful to newbies!!!


hi Fuzzybunny,

I'm really sorry that your question hasn't been answered quickly, this part of FF isn't too busy in the main, and although it looks like people are reading and running, it's generally just because they don't have the experience of your question to answer. Please don't think you are being ignored, for your information I've checked this thread at least 3 times to do the moderating and some ladies will just read out of interest and then open the thread up again to see if anyone has replied, so the amount of reads you see isn't always as straight forward iyswim 

I'm sure someone with an answer to your question will respond soon



tinki said:


> We are a friendly and helpful bunch on here, but this section of the board can be a bit slow sometimes, and also I know I often don't say anything at all if I don't have direct experience so you will prob find that others are the same. Bear with us, I'm sure someone will be along with direct experience soon.


I can vouch they really are a great bunch of ladies that post in LBGT

Shelley


----------



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

We're using a known donor with at home insemination.

Have a look at my blog www.weforgotthesperm.blogspot.com and feel free to ask any questions you may have. No success yet on cycle four, but who knows

/links


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd say go for it  You will meet interesting people, hopefully a really great donor and your child will have the advantage of knowing who helped bring them into the world.
The reason I am in favour of this method is that clinics can have a very invasive, 'cold' feel to them - you're not ill, you're creating life and unless there is a medical reason I'd try to keep it as natural as possible.
Best of luck! xx


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

We started out using a known donor and it was a nightmare. Pre legal changes, we spent a lot on money getting a donor agreement drawn up, on travelling to him and on accommodation, only for the guy to be super unreliable and cancel on us several times. This was a friend, and the experience damaged the friendship for several years. Oh, and I didn't get pregnant either.

Obviously, this is only our experience - many people have success stories to tell I'm sure, but for us, it was a bad decision.


----------

